# Fisher's RACE FISHER and Gardner's SAINT AIDAN



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

I would be most grateful for any help in determining the eventual fate of two British coasters, namely RACE FISHER (ex Empire Jill 46; built 1942, 739 tons gross) AND SAINT AIDAN (built 1962; 973 tons gross)
RACE FISHER (owned by Fisher, Barrow in Furness) was sold in 1967 to Iran and renamed FARDAD. She was deleted from Lloyd's Register book in 1995 because her continued existence was in doubt, possibly as result of casualty/loss during the Iran/Iraq conflicts. 
SAINT AIDAN was owned by Gardner, of Glasgow. She was sold in 1983 and renamed SAN ANDRES. She was deleted from Lloyd's Register book in 2010 because nothing had been known of this vessel since 2002. Her last reported owner was Compania Cobrec SA, of Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic. 
I would be most appreciative of any positive information concerning their fates. 
Regards 
Roger Jordan


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Gardner's SAINT AIDAN was sold and handed over on 27 May 1982, not 1983. She was renamed SAN ANDRES in 1985. Sorry, but I do not know what ultimately happened to her.


----------



## DICK RICHARDS (Sep 4, 2011)

She was chartered to British Rail in the early 1960's for carriage of containers between HOLYHEAD and Dublin for a while.


----------



## jonnburton (Oct 3, 2014)

*Race Fisher*

Robert Fisk, in his book _The Great War for Civilisation_ mentions this boat. It appears to have been destroyed in the Iran-Iraq war, as you said, and ended up in Khorramshahr, Iran.


----------

